# Contractor rewards score!



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I have found a lot of those contractor reward stickers on big commercial heaters and I just nab them and claim them. My best was at a nuke plant, there were two 2 or 300 gallon heaters that I snagged. Today I got two side by side 100 gallon jobs, each sticker was worth 1000 points. I think the big heaters were worth 3000.


----------



## cydejob (Feb 19, 2012)

one of these days I will find time to enter them in. hopefully before they expire.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I will save you the hassle of registering them!


----------



## cydejob (Feb 19, 2012)

With all these points I'm surely only a few thousand points from a coffee mug.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

You are right, they are proud of those prizes. It takes a lot of points to get something. I had worked up to 14000 points, it took over two years. I am kicking myself because I left a lot of stickers on tanks over the years. I redeemed my points on military books, so it was a win for me.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

I'm collecting for the Jaguar they have...in about 150 years I might make it.


----------



## whiskeytango (Jul 20, 2012)

We've been collecting those things for years, all we really want is some walkie talkies to play convoy between rigs. We're pretty sure our boss just bought his new pool with them.


----------

